# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Looking for a specific sealing/packing tape

## RootBall

I generally use 3M scotch 375 tan.  This tape has a nice adhesion strength for general purposes and we use it for cardboard and for sealing poly wrappings etc.  It also has enough body and rigidity that it doesn't get overly floppy and stick to itself too often.  However,   I have both 3mil and 4 mil art bags that I use at certain times and the 375 will generally tear the 3mil bags if you try to open/unseal them.  I few times lately, I have come across a some pieces that I am receiving and installing that are wrapped and sealed using a very nice tape that is quite strong yet comes off of thinner poly without ripping it.  Often times this tape that I am seeing is *orange* in color.  Does anyone have any ideas about the manufacturer and or supplier of this tape.

----------


## Jamie Hascall

We used Uline's color coded tape and found it released well. See if this orange looks like the one you've been seeing. Good luck.
http://www.uline.com/BL_3052/Color-Coded-Tape

Jamie Hascall
Mountmaker
Seattle, WA

----------


## Shalu Jain

Hie Rootball,

You can check the following link where you can get good quality tapes of different colors at reasonable price.
http://www.dcgpac.com/colour-tapes/c...sive-tape.html

----------


## Eren24

> We used Uline's color coded tape and found it released well. See if this orange looks like the one you've been seeing. Good luck.
> http://www.uline.com/BL_3052/Color-Coded-Tape
> 
> Jamie Hascall
> Mountmaker
> Seattle, WA


I think this is what you are looking for RootBall! I have also using this for almost a year and it doesn’t fail me !

----------

